# Too Many Plants?



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

My fish are gasping like they`re not getting enough oxygen. I just added lots of Limnophila Sessilifolia to their tanklast week to filll in all the empty spaces between my swords,anubias,java fern and crypts. Could the extra plants be taking all the oxygen from the water? Be kind i`m new to planted tanks. I always thought the more plants the healthier the water is.

55 gal set up 4 years
2 penguin 350 HOB filters and an airstone.
pH 5.6 normal for my tap water
76f


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

The plants aren't the problem. All plants, whether terrestrial or aquatic, undergo photosynthesis. Photosynthesis takes water, light and carbon dioxide and in turn creates glucose, that the plants use as a sugar, and oxygen. The plants don't take in oxygen, so they aren't using the oxygen in the water column that you're fish are looking for.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh my now what. Thanks for your very fast response.Now i`m really worried.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Test your water if you can and check nitrate and nitrite levels. Fish tend to gasp when nitrite is above 0 since it impairs their gills getting the oxygen from the water.

My tetras were gasping after I did a blackout for GW (green water) because all the GW died and this caused a spike in nitrite. How often do you change your water? Is the tank heavily stocked (figure a gallon for every inch of fish for maximum stocking)?

You can try a water change but if something is wrong it may only temporarily help the situation. Nitrite can kill fish if it gets too high.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Plants do use oxygen at night when they undergo respiration (metabolizing the sugars which were created during photosynthesis for growth, reproduction, etc.) Even so, the plants aren't likely the problem.

I'm guessing that you're not adding CO2 for your plants? (too much CO2 can cause gasping.)

Also double check that your heater/thermometer haven't malfunctioned. Higher temps mean lower O2 levels in the water.

Have you made any other changes to the tank- big filter cleanings, etc.?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't believe the problem lies in the plants either. Any other recent changes to the tank, water source, routine??? A pH of 5.6 out of the tap surprises me.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Yelp my ( well ) tap pH goes from 5.6-6.0,great discus water. No CO2 and I do weekly water changes of 25%-30%.
I did add new fish 2 months ago and all died but one from what I thought was NTD. I had forgotten all about that because it was at a time when my mom was dying at home. This screwed up my head quite a bit. I bought 23 Cardinal tetras from someone I was told had very healthy fish and I can just put them right in with my others. Yeah STUPID. To think I went all the way to Philly just to bring home sick fish. I emailed the guy and of course he said " None of the others were sick ". 
This tank had been set up for about 5 years with never any problem. A lesson learned. 
I did a 50% water change added Melafix and Maracyn Plus. I also turned up the temp a wee bit,lowered the water level ( hoping this will help with their gasping ).


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. That must have been very difficult.

I would not raise the temperature over 80F/26.6C because the higher the temp, the less dissolved oxygen in the water. 

Have you used any water treatment/conditioner in the past day?


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Have you checked nitrites or ammonia? If you added medication for those sick fish 2 months ago, it could have affected your beneficial bacteria and the tank could still be cycling, although highly unlikely unless other things happened in those 2 months since to keep it out of balance (new fish, large water changes, replacing all filter media at once, Excel overdose). How long ago did the last fish die? I agree with Andy though, don't raise the temperature because it will make it even harder for the fish to breathe. Lowering the water level won't do much either, unless that increases surface agitation from the filter. 

You already look like you have plenty of oxygen from your HOB filters and airstone, so I'm doubtful it's a lack of that, which means there's something else in the water blocking the fish from getting that oxygen or stopping them from breathing out CO2. This is most likely either nitrites or high CO2 levels, and since you don't have CO2, I doubt it's that.

I'm also kind of curious about your 5.6pH tap water. Have you ever tested it to see what the KH and GH are? It could be osmotic shock if you just changed your water recently and total dissolved solids changed. Did you add salt? A buffer? A pH up or down?

My bet is on nitrite poisoning though.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

I`ve had most of these fish for a few years and they`ve done well in my low pH.I never add any conditioners salt or buffers at all unless my well nitrAtes go too high from neighbor farms then I use RO with RO Right. I haven`t use RO water since last winter. 
I didn`t treat the sick fish in this tank,I moved them to the Q tank after the 3rd day they were here. I kept an eye on my old fish and didn`t see any signs of illness until a couple days ago. I guess what ever it is could stay doormat for a few weeks.
I did test the water last night and got nitrItes 0 ammonia 0 and nitrAtes 5. My last fish died yesterday. None are eating today but my 3 Threadin Rainbows ( who doesn`t act at all ill ).


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Do you have an air-line going for now? Lower temp., any CO2?


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes I have an airline, temp is 75F and no CO2. No deaths today but they`re still not eating and no gasping like they were.


----------

